# Where I can fix my DNA 200



## Werries (14/3/18)

Hi everyone.

Does anaybody know someone who can fix a DNA200??


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Werries said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Does anaybody know someone who can fix a DNA200??


What is wrong with it?


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Christos said:


> What is wrong with it?


It is dead. But as soon as I plug it into the PC the screen comes on. And when I push the fire button it fire's for n second and then it says ohm's to high. And if I unplug it from the PC it goes dead again


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Werries said:


> It is dead. But as soon as I plug it into the PC the screen comes on. And when I push the fire button it fire's for n second and then it says ohm's to high. And if I unplug it from the PC it goes dead again


On escribe, Check the voltage of the batteries. Sounds like your batteries are not making contact.

What device is it?


----------



## Mr. B (14/3/18)

Pity you're in PTA. I know a guy in Cape Town who fixes DNA200's. He even went for an escribe course so knows escribe like the back of his hand.

He fixed the threadlock on my Paranormal DNA166

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Christos said:


> On escribe, Check the voltage of the batteries. Sounds like your batteries are not making contact.
> 
> What device is it?





Christos said:


> On escribe, Check the voltage of the batteries. Sounds like your batteries are not making contact.
> 
> What device is it?


It's the Lost Vape Therion.


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> Pity you're in PTA. I know a guy in Cape Town who fixes DNA200's. He even went for an escribe course so knows escribe like the back of his hand.
> 
> He fixed the threadlock on my Paranormal DNA166


What did he charge you to fix yours?


----------



## Mr. B (14/3/18)

Werries said:


> What did he charge you to fix yours?


R100 for diagnosis and between R100 - R300 for labour. Mine was only R200 to fix thread lock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> R100 for diagnosis and between R100 - R300 for labour. Mine was only R200 to fix thread lock





Werries said:


> It's the Lost Vape Therion.


My batteries are making contac and it stil dead as soon as I plug it out of the PC.


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Werries said:


> My batteries are making contac and it stil dead as soon as I plug it out of the PC.


Does escribe show the battery voltage when plugged into a pc?
I had a mod where 2 of the 3 batteries were showing voltage even though 3 were in correctly and making physical contact. One of the contacts housing was cracked etc.


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Christos said:


> Does escribe show the battery voltage when plugged into a pc?
> I had a mod where 2 of the 3 batteries were showing voltage even though 3 were in correctly and making physical contact. One of the contacts housing was cracked etc.


Yes I plugged the mod in and one of my batteries was dead but I did put three other battries in and it showed all three of there voltigas. I had a look at my contact housings and it is not damaged


----------



## Werries (14/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> R100 for diagnosis and between R100 - R300 for labour. Mine was only R200 to fix thread lock


Will it be possible to send me his details please?? I'll ship my mod to him. I cant afford n new mod at this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/3/18)

Werries said:


> Will it be possible to send me his details please?? I'll ship my mod to him. I cant afford n new mod at this time


Will PM you his details.

Before you send it though; I suggest doing what the other members suggest; i.e. checking if there isn't a software problem via escribe. I understand you can't afford a new mod but courier costs both ways plus repair costs of between R200 and R500 isn't cheap either.


----------



## Raindance (15/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/

Compared to possibly throwing good money after bad....

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

